# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Gjesti i mirë që keni bërë sot :)

## FierAkja143

Kjo teme nuk eshte ktu qe te vini dhe te mbureni.
Personalisht kur bej dicka te mire nuk e bej per te mar shperblim, por thjesht sepse me ben te ndihem mire.  Meqe vitrualiteti dhe fakti qe nuk na njef njeri na lejon te jemi me pak modest ktu me njeri tjetrin, mund te ndani ktu me ne ato gjeste pozitive qe keni bere dhe ju kan bere te ndiheni mire.  Mund te jet dicka e madhe, por gjithashtu dhe dicka shume e vogel qe beri nje njeri tjeter te buzeqeshi.

Sot para meje ne rradh ne dyqan ishte nje mama me djalin e saj (4 vjec  :buzeqeshje:  ) dhe ajo po paguante me food stamps (kush jeton ne amerike e din ca jan kto...jan lek qe jep shteti sepse mamaja nuk ka lek tamam per te ushqyer femien.) Djali kerkovi ti blinte ca gjera qe ishin afer regjistrit dhe mamaja pyeti kashieren sa lek ishin "$2" thot kashjerja.  Mamaja u mendua cik dhe tha qe nuk e donte.  Me erdhi shume keq  :i ngrysur:   E pyeta nese do kishte problem po tja blija un djalit si tip christmas present (meqe ishin gjera per festat).  Kisha merak se mos ofendohej por ajo buzeqeshi dhe tha po.  I bleva 5 cop si ato te gjitha me ngjyra te ndryshme dhe i thash merry christmas  :buzeqeshje: . 

Per vete kur bej gjeste te mira (dhe shume te thjeshta) ndihem shume mire brenda vetes.  Nuk ka rendesi sa lek shpenzon per te ndihmuar nje njeri me dicka.  Rendesi ka gjesti dhe deshira e mire.


*Pyetja ime eshte...

Kush eshte xhesti me fisnik qe ju ka bere te ndiheni mire me veten?*

Gezuar Festat everyone!

----------


## Izadora

I kam leruar vendi ne autobuz, nje gruaje te moshuar .

ich bin stolz auf mich :-d

----------


## mario_kingu

qe thoni ju sot ka bere nje gjest te mire vllai vogel mbushi 21 edhe i bera dhurat nje makin
nje toyota camry  new 
 i

----------


## mario_kingu

> aww mario very sweet!  dhe vllai im eshte cik doreleshuar kshu per pune makinash ne ditelindje


fierakja143  

Te shikoje fytyren e ti kur i dhash celsat do e mbaj mend  deri sa te roj 

p/s per kete vit ska me dhurata per te tjer only me my baby and my litle son 


rrespekte edhe urime per temen  shum interesante

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Sot jam kujdesur per kusherinin e vogel,mbasi prinderit e tij vendosen te dalin ne kinema.*

----------


## GANGO of SG

Me terhoqi vemendjen titulli i tems dhe kisha dasht me shpreh disa mendime personale lidhun jo thjesht me gjestet e mira, por me ato cka qujm 'good maners' (me falni qe sd perkithimin perkats ne shqip). Good maners jan aq te ransishme per njerin sa asht e vetmja rrrug e hajrit per me jetu t'knaqun en hir te Zotit e me e arrit Parrizin. Kush nuk i ka humb mshiren e Zotit e nuk damtojn vetem vetveten por fusin flaken njerzve qe i rethojn e prishin qetsin. Pershemull kur Zoti u dergoi manen ne shkreti me shua urin e izraelitve, ata jo vetem qe nuk u tregun mirnjohs por bile u rrebelun e than "ne vend qe me cua mana pse Zoti nuk na coi do zogj te pjekun ne zgare? ". Mas kesaj, Zoti u'a mori manat qe ua kishte cua ne tok, dhe izraeiltet u detyrun me e punua token me shpat e me thik per me sigurua ushqim. I her tjeter Jezusi bani mrrekulli para nji turme te uritun tu shumzua 7  peshq te pjekun ne disa dhjetra kosha me peshq te pjekun ne menyr qe te ushqehej krejt turma. Por disa individ greedy qe nuk u ngopej syni e nuk kishin rrespekt, si lypca rrembyn aq pesh sa u kapte dora edhe pse Jesusi u bertiste 'jan te pafund o njerz,  nuk do tu marohen" 
Pra mirsjellja e good maners jan thelbsore per me ken njerz t'mir si engjujt para Zotit, mosrrespekti e kyrenaltsia e shkaktun eklsipsin e luciferrin e shkatrrun.

----------


## FierAkja143

> fierakja143 
> 
> Te shikoje fytyren e ti kur i dhash celsat do e mbaj mend deri sa te roj 
> 
> p/s per kete vit ska me dhurata per te tjer only me my baby and my litle son 
> 
> 
> rrespekte edhe urime per temen shum interesante


Flm mario.  Shumica e pergjigjeve qe po lexoj po me bejn te behem pishment qe e hapa nje teme te till ne kte forum.  Por pergjigje serioze si e jotja, Sueda dhe Gango of SG po me bejn te ndihem me mire  :buzeqeshje: 
Nuk e dija qe kishe dhe djal!  Ta kesh me jete te gjat.



Ju lutem juve qe po harxhoni kot kohen duke u munduar te pergjigjeni ne "menyre inteligjente" tek kjo teme mos te harxhoni kohen kot.  Tema me mire te ket pak postime dhe me vler sesa shume postime te kota.  Flm.


Sot i vetmi gjest i mire qe kam bere ishte se hapa deren per nje grua qe ngjante homeless tek gas station.  Un isha brenda dhe nje cun hapi deren te dilte dhe nuk e mbajti hapur qe te futej ajo.  Vajta e hapa un se me erdhi shume inat me gjestin e ti. Ai e pa qe ajo po afrohej per tu futur dhe as qe u mundua fare te mbante deren per te.  I hate ppl like that.  Nje gjest aq i thjesht qe nuk na kushton as gje mund te bej dike te buzeqeshi dhe te ndihet mire  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mario_kingu

> Flm mario.  Shumica e pergjigjeve qe po lexoj po me bejn te behem pishment qe e hapa nje teme te till ne kte forum.  Por pergjigje serioze si e jotja, Sueda dhe Gango of SG po me bejn te ndihem me mire 
> Nuk e dija qe kishe dhe djal!  Ta kesh me jete te gjat.
> 
> 
> 
> Ju lutem juve qe po harxhoni kot kohen duke u munduar te pergjigjeni ne "menyre inteligjente" tek kjo teme mos te harxhoni kohen kot.  Tema me mire te ket pak postime dhe me vler sesa shume postime te kota.  Flm.
> 
> 
> Sot i vetmi gjest i mire qe kam bere ishte se hapa deren per nje grua qe ngjante homeless tek gas station.  Un isha brenda dhe nje cun hapi deren te dilte dhe nuk e mbajti hapur qe te futej ajo.  Vajta e hapa un se me erdhi shume inat me gjestin e ti. Ai e pa qe ajo po afrohej per tu futur dhe as qe u mundua fare te mbante deren per te.  I hate ppl like that.  Nje gjest aq i thjesht qe nuk na kushton as gje mund te bej dike te buzeqeshi dhe te ndihet mire


thnx cunin e kam nje vjec 
ndersa per keta qe prishin temen ska gje shqiptari eshte mesur  me te prishur kur nuk nderton dot

p/s gjesti me i mire qe kam bere sot  ishte shum i thjesht po lozja me nipin 
ne play station edhe gjithmon se lija te fitonte sot thashe ajde ta le njehere 
por ce do me futi 8-2 hahahahahaha  

rrespekete

----------


## Linda-uk

i kam kursyer kushosh tim 2mije e ca Pound sot kur i bana taxat  :buzeqeshje:  
Me ben te mendoj gjithmone se sa e dua punen time kur kam mundesi e  ju kursej njerzve leke + qe te gjithe farefisit tim nuk ju marr leke kur ju bej accounts.

----------


## tetovarja87

i dhash 200 euro borxhe dikujt...
e kishte nje shance shume te mire per rrugen e jetes se vete ,profesionin e tija,eshte i rri...


dhe e di si u shperbleva...


kur me von vjen dikush qe para 2 viteve nenes sime i ka mare 200 euro,per te kthyer borxhin...


u cudita,kur sme ka ndodhur,bene mire e gjej mire,mua me del e kunderta...

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

I lirova comp Vllait  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Sote para dite arita te shes per shoqaten disa punime qe i kemi bere,total 159 euro fituam*

----------


## FierAkja143

Sot kam pastruar dollapin!  Kam mbushur 3 kuti te medhaja me rroba te cilat nuk vesh me ose nuk kam vesh as nje here.  Disa rroba jan akoma me etiket. Mbajta vetem ca me duhet. Te gjitha te tjerat do ven tek homeless shelter ne mengjes.  Nuk me besohet sa shume rroba kisha te "mbeshyera" ne dollap. 
Gjithashtu prindrit e mi kan mbushur disa kuti me gjera neper shpi qe nuk duhen. Lloj lloj gjerash qe mbanim kot ne garazh apo neper shpi te cilat neve nuk na duhen, por dikush tjeter mund ti perdori.

----------


## Ksanthi

> Sot kam pastruar dollapin!  Kam mbushur 3 kuti te medhaja me rroba te cilat nuk vesh me ose nuk kam vesh as nje here.  Disa rroba jan akoma me etiket. Mbajta vetem ca me duhet. Te gjitha te tjerat do ven tek homeless shelter ne mengjes.  Nuk me besohet sa shume rroba kisha te "mbeshyera" ne dollap. 
> Gjithashtu prindrit e mi kan mbushur disa kuti me gjera neper shpi qe nuk duhen. Lloj lloj gjerash qe mbanim kot ne garazh apo neper shpi te cilat neve nuk na duhen, por dikush tjeter mund ti perdori.


Bravo fierakja .Na jep nje mesim te mire qe asnjehere nuk duhet te shohim vetveten por dhe te tjeret.

----------


## bamatat

Kur kam qene ne Shqiperi , ne Tirane , ndermjet shume te tjerave nuk harroj nje ndodhi . 
Isha ne radhe duke pritur per te paguar telefonin . Nderkohe , ne sportel ishte nje plake , qe te gjithe e shtynin , si burra dhe gra , dhe nuk e linin te bente pagesen megjithese ishte e para prej shume kohesh ! Sinqerisht prita disa kohe , qe ndonjeri nga harbutet te reflektonte per ate qe po bente ! Por asnje nuk e beri nje gje te tille derisa , nuk durova me dhe ndehyra me force ! I hapa rrugen plakes dhe shmanga harbutin e rradhes per t'i lejuar plakes komunikimin me sportelin . Plaka beri pagesen dhe iku ! Sigurisht u kerciten edhe dhembet me harbutet duke folur gjuhen e tyre!

Nuk po e tregoj si histori , per te shitur mend per vehte ! Kjo nuk ka asnje vlere per mua . Por ajo qe me shkoi ne mendje ate moment , ishte nje dobesi e neve shqiptareve , apo ta themi ndoshta mendesi "moderne" , ku te gjithe e shtynin dhe e percmonin me te dobtin , qe ne kete rast ishte plaka !

Nuk mu duk as humane dhe aq me pak fisnike si cilesi ! E kam pyetur vehten shume here , nese eshte nje cilesi tona , e neve shqiptareve , sa thashe me siper , apo eshte nje cmenduri tranzicioni ! Nuk dua ta besoj qe e kemi nje cilesi te tille .

----------


## shoku_tanku

> I her tjeter Jezusi bani mrrekulli para nji turme te uritun tu shumzua 7  peshq te pjekun ne disa dhjetra kosha me peshq te pjekun ne menyr qe te ushqehej krejt turma. Por disa individ greedy qe nuk u ngopej syni e nuk kishin rrespekt, si lypca rrembyn aq pesh sa u kapte dora edhe pse Jesusi u bertiste 'jan te pafund o njerz,  nuk do tu marohen"


Kam njoft edhe une nje profet me emrin Rrapush Xhaferri,Gango vllai qe te merrte 100 mije leke sot dhe pas 1 muaji te kthente 1 milion,po ca shqiptare greedy ia jepnin prape Xhaferrit per t'i shtuar akoma edhe me teper fitimet e tyre deri sa Xhaferri u bezdis dhe ne vend te thaseve me leke qe iu premtoi,iu dha thase me bajga...

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Sot isha ne qender te athines
ishin mbledhur  shume njerez nga aganistani qe kerkonin azil politik
edhe kerkonin firmen e njerezve per ndihme
vura edhe une firmne se me erdhi gjyna

----------


## FierAkja143

> Sot isha ne qender te athines
> ishin mbledhur shume njerez nga aganistani qe kerkonin azil politik
> edhe kerkonin firmen e njerezve per ndihme
> vura edhe une firmne se me erdhi gjyna


Interesante!


Sot i dhash lek nje burri homeless tek fanari. Dhe pse ia dhash do thoni ju?  Po mendoja ne ate moment qe kisha kohe pa u futur ne forum lol dhe thash te beja dicka qe te kisha nje arsye te futesha  :perqeshje:  nahhh j/k
Reagimi tij kur pa sa i dhash ishte fenomenal!  :buzeqeshje:  Ishalla nuk blen alkol apo cigare me ato lek.

----------


## thirsty

Hoqa pak para nga vetja ime dhe ia dhashe bashke-punetorit sepse marr me shume

E bej shpeshhere kete veprim

----------


## *romantiku*

nje lypes qe hyri ne nje restorat te kerkonte dicka per te grene dhe atje e nxoren jashte un ne ato momente ndodhesha atje ne restorant ,,, ne ato moment u perlota me lot ne sy nga sjellja e pronarit te restorantit dhe i bleba dicka qe te hante..

----------

